# Matrix T400 (pic)



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

Got two 20ml vials...Going to run 1gram/wk.

It is 350mgs test e and 50mgs p...kinda random but whatever...i dont want the prop to go to waste by only pinning 2X/wk...i know prop has gotta be pinned either eod or ed, But im not gunna pin that much...

I was thinking .8ml mon, wed, fri....Seems to make the most sense to me. Or maybe e3d?  mon, thur, sun, wed, sat, tues, etc..what are your thought? What would you do? 

WILL REP...Thanks!


----------



## colochine (Aug 3, 2012)

Bunk?


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2012)

E3D sounds good.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> Bunk?




hahah far from it...im not an idiot...I dont order unless I know for a FACT they are legit..


----------



## colochine (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol looks like mule piss to me bro.

EOD pin if you wanna get the benefit of the prop. If not then fuck it and pin 2 times a week.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol looks like mule piss to me bro.
> 
> EOD pin if you wanna get the benefit of the prop. If not then fuck it and pin 2 times a week.




fekkk...dont wana pin enanthate eod though haha feckkkkkkk


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW read this thread. Pyramiding cycles by heavyiron 

Imma try the folowing cycle in few months  
1-6 800mg
7,8 1000mg
9,10 1200mg


----------



## colochine (Aug 3, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> fekkk...dont wana pin enanthate eod though haha feckkkkkkk



Twice a week and your g2g bro.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

Dannie said:


> BTW read this thread. Pyramiding cycles by heavyiron
> 
> Imma try the folowing cycle in few months
> 1-6 800mg
> ...



thanks...great article!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 3, 2012)

i pin my test e eod when i was runiing npp and when i ran tren a seemed to work better idk why .but i have all ways ran my test e m, t.untill i ran npp with it and did eod so i tought well i will just do my test e eod along with it best results ever.my next cycle i will allso be pinning my test e ,npp tren a and mast eod.even now while i am just cruising on 250mg of test e i am back to pinning twic a week and can notice a diff for my pinning test e eod works the best for me i love it.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

^ok good stuff...i know how to pin test e..my test is mixed with a little prop and im trying to figure the best way to pin it to not waste the prop. 


Ps. Doing the pyramid..800 weeks 1-5 the up to 1 or 1.2. 

Starting this off of a cruise of 300mgs so im guessing my test levels wont take long to jump.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

That seems to be one of the strangest combinations ever.  Why would you make a prop and enth. blend?  You would have to use it EOD otherwise your blood levels will be all over the place.  

Maybe that's why you got such a good deal on it?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

Ive gotten better deals but my main hook wasnt responding so i ordered from another source. They were 100/ea.

Yes, p and e combo very weird.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

Ps. Right glute got some good pip right now. Been awhile since ive had good pip. 

Hate that shit. Hope it wont mess up my quad workout tonight


----------



## aminoman74 (Aug 3, 2012)

I bet its some painfull stuff at that high of a mg.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2012)

I like a bit of Prop in a long estered product. I would pin eod myself. I have done less frequent before though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> got two 20ml vials...going to run 1gram/wk.
> 
> It is 350mgs test e and 50mgs p...kinda random but whatever...i dont want the prop to go to waste by only pinning 2x/wk...i know prop has gotta be pinned either eod or ed, but im not gunna pin that much...
> 
> ...



damn son


hands look like a newborns...never done a day of work in your life


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

Its because my hands resist it. Not my fault your women hands cant handle it and get all torn up :...(


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh...you got me there...u r a ebadass


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Oh...you got me there...u r a ebadass



reply fail...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 3, 2012)

how long will it take the higher amounts of test e to kick in, since i was already on a cruise dose? Will it jump quick because my body was already saturated on 300mgs/wk?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 4, 2012)

BUMP on last ?^


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> damn son
> 
> 
> hands look like a newborns...never done a day of work in your life



You're always starting shit.  Some people actually have educations, and don't have to work manual labor for a living.  This isn't the 1920's...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 5, 2012)

It will take a few weeks to feel the enanthate boost.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 5, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> You're always starting shit.  Some people actually have educations, and don't have to work manual labor for a living.  This isn't the 1920's...



men should know how to do things boy


chop some wood
plaNT A TREE

FIX A CAR...CHANGE A TIRE

PUT SHINGLES ON A ROOF


NOT EVERYONE NEEDS TO DO LABOR
BUT ITS NICE NOT HAVING TO CALL ANOTHER MAN TO COME DO SOMETHING YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO ON YOUR OWN
I WOULDNT
BUT HEY IM A MAN


----------



## longworthb (Aug 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> men should know how to do things boy
> 
> 
> chop some wood
> ...


I have to agree with most of this post. I work construction and I'm a certified mechanic. I laugh when I see people use gloves in the gym. Callouses are natural gloves. But again like he said some people have a degree in things that don't require manual labor. To each there own. Make that money anyway u know how


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 6, 2012)

Why don't you be a "man" and put your hard working skills to use by jumping on a fucking treadmill and losing some fucking weight! 

For the record...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 6, 2012)

^


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> men should know how to do things boy
> 
> 
> chop some wood
> ...



I would normally agree and do like to get my hands dirty, but now that I work hourly as a network engineer. Why would I spend three hours fixing an issue on my car, house, or any thing when I can just go work that time in overtime and more than compensate for the money spent to fix the car? Just as I refuse to clean my house. I would rather pay a maid 50 dollars to come once a week to clean the entire house for me. That times I would have spent cleaning I put in overtime at work and make 4x that amount. I can see if your on a budget or do that line of work, but I am just pointing out, because it does not make you any less of a man. Work smarter not harder is some thing I all ways say...

As for the gear you might want to just get a bottle of P and shoot 50mg between shots of your blend. That would just be a half a CC.. Piece of cake. You would probably only need one bottle of test P as well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Why don't you be a "man" and put your hard working skills to use by jumping on a fucking treadmill and losing some fucking weight!
> 
> For the record...



nice extremely old pic that has nothing to do with the conversation


but hey while you are at it why dont you post some pics of your own...you never do...you look plenty fat in your avi


do you enjoy calling other men to do your man work for you? or do you only rent and its a moot point cause you dont have your own shit to fix?


----------



## MULCH63 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Bro how is the Matrix treating you?


----------



## SuperCycle (Apr 10, 2013)

*Matrix Laboratory*

Just wondering what site you got your t-400 from .. I hear matrix Labs is a good brand...


----------



## nattydread (Apr 11, 2013)

Never heard about test e and p together. Usually it's test c and p together.


----------

